# HR21-200 vs HR21-700...What's the difference..?



## MobyMyster (Dec 7, 2007)

I've searched this forum but can't find any info on what
the different model numbers on the HR21 series mean.

Anybody know....?
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Where are you seeing an HR21-200?

As far as I know, they have not been released from market.

As for differences..

Other then manufactured (thus slightly different manufacturing/layout on the inside)...

On the outside, they are expected to be functionally and physically identical...


----------



## MobyMyster (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I wondered if perhaps the different model numbers, i.e 200 vs 700, was somehow indicitive of the HD size. No so huh..?
MobyMyster


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the -200 or -700 refers to the manufacturer and has nothing to do specifications.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

> I think the -200 or -700 refers to the manufacturer and has nothing to do specifications.


True statement. Except for the HR10-250, or rather since the HR10-250, DirecTV has implemented a naming standard where the -xxx indicates manufacturer. In the case of the HR10-250, the -250 was an indicator of the hard drive size.

It is assumed that any similar models of the same family are functionally identical between the different manufactures (in the case of the HR20 its the -100 and the -700). And for those picking nits, yes there are some minor differences in the HR20-100 and -700, but for all practical purposes, the units are most definitely functionally identical.

The HD DVR FAQ thread has a lot more specific information on receiver naming in this post.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

The HR21-200 is the big one right ? The 'prosumer' version - are these available now or something ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bhelton71 said:


> The HR21-200 is the big one right ? The 'prosumer' version - are these available now or something ?


No...

The "prosumer" version will be identified by a different number.

HR21's are HR21's.... the -* is the manufacturer identifier.

While there where very minor differences between the HR20-100 and HR20-700.... the HR21 series is going to have even less (if any differences), from the consumer side between their individual manufacture sub-models.


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.engadgethd.com/tag/HR21-200/


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Note - The model listed on Engadget's site is wrong... no one knows what the model number will be for the HR21-Pro.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

From what I understand, that product is vaporware. It will probably see the light of day at some point as Earl has indicated, but no scheduled availability yet.

Since the HR21-700 has already been released, this prosumer model very likely won't have an HR21 model number.


----------

